# Location of fuel regulator 2006 Sentra?



## Scottsman (Mar 11, 2011)

*Short version:*

Need the location of fuel regulator on a 2006 Sentra.

2006 Sentra 1.8L
VIN 3N1CB51D86L571370
Engine model # QG18DE (from vin check and door placard)

*Long Version:*

We bought our son a used 2006 Sentra in July of 2010. For the past 2 months we've had a little bit of trouble getting it started. Whether it's hot or cold, the first crank doesn't start it. I would have to turn it over for at least 10 seconds before it will finally start. It doesn't do it all the time, I'd say about 50/50.

I called a buddy of mine and he suggested changing the fuel regulator, so I looked it up on O'Reilly's online and bought one(BWD Regulator 24055).

Now I can't find where the regulator should be installed. I know it should be on the fuel tube assembly, but the part I ordered doesn't appear to fit.

*I pulled the engine diagram here: *

Part Detail
*
The fuel tube doesn't even look the same. It looks more like the 2.5L, diagram here:*

Part Detail

*
Here's pictures of my engine:*


Postimage.org / gallery - IMG 0837, IMG 0838, IMG 0839, IMG 0840, IMG 0841, IMG 0842, IMG 0843

So, I guess my question is where is this thing supposed to go?

Thanks in advance!

- Chris


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the fuel reg is mounted on the back side of the fuel rail (on top with 2 mounting screws) the fuel dampner is in the fuel tube.
I'll bet you have a issue with the cam/crank sensors....


----------



## knight634 (Feb 20, 2011)

SPEEDO said:


> the fuel reg is mounted on the back side of the fuel rail (on top with 2 mounting screws) the fuel dampner is in the fuel tube.
> I'll bet you have a issue with the cam/crank sensors....


That or maybe even a bad fuel pump, My sentra was wack when I first got it, because they used to run unleaded in it and would run it below E on the gas tank, might I mention i noticed it the day I drove off the dealership lot...


----------

